
Final: Closing all accounts – portfolio wind-down - thebeardisred
http://mailchi.mp/27332f46a92e/final-will-be-closing-all-accounts?e=b1d79e50cd
======
guavaroo
This makes me sad. I love the services Final offered, especially having
separate merchant locked card numbers. Does anyone offer something similar?

